

Bottles of Honey Shut Down California Airport - paulgerhardt
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9D1RRBO0&show_article=1

======
dasil003
_"Why in this day and age would someone take a chance carrying honey in
Gatorade bottles?"_

I guess this is indicative of the quality of people the TSA has. Yes, honey is
so terribly dangerous, people just shouldn't _risk it_.

------
paulgerhardt
I normally wouldn't submit news like this, but in this case it appears the
system is so fundamentally broken that there must be a better way.

